# Offer in Berlin few questions



## AussiePune (Dec 6, 2013)

HI All

I have finally got the offer in Berlin.I want to know that is 72k per year competitive enough offer for a family...we are 2 adults and 2 kids ( 8yrs and 11 yrs). What do u think my total nett pay will after tax? How is the living cost in Berlin? 

And blue card application process do i have to submit with my visa application in Mumbai?

Thanks all !


----------



## AussiePune (Dec 6, 2013)

Is berlin safe checked few google searches... anybody in Berlin from India pls reply?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't really speak to safety from a racism standpoint; as a middle-aged Caucasian male, it's not an issue I face in Germany. I find Berlin to be very safe. Doubtless there are neighbourhoods where one should be cautious. Other Indians living in Berlin will give you better advice.

There are various online wage and tax calculators available. Others probably can advise better, but I ran a quick check for a family with two kids and a non-working spouse - your net would be about 48k. That would be enough to for me to live simply but comfortably in Berlin.

Education may be an issue given the ages of your children, as they are old enough that going directly into a German school will be difficult (though not impossible). There are some publicly funded English programs, though not a great number, and private school can be expensive.


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Aussie Pune, 
here is some insight in English on how taxation in Germany works, including a link to an official German income tax calculator: Your Europe: Income taxes abroad – Germany. The calculator is in German only - use the terminology from the "Your Europe" page to fill it in. "Lohnsteuerklassen" (taxation categories) are explained on Wikipedia. Basically, if your partner doesn't work, you're class I, if both of you work and earn each one about the same, you're most likely to be class IV, if you both work but are in different income classes, get advice from a counselor. 
Good luck!


----------



## arpiraj (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi Aussie Pune,

Me and my husband are also exploring jobs in Germany. Wondering how did you go about it. 

Are you settled in Berlin? I have heard its a really nice place. How is life for an Indian there?

Thanks & Regards


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

If you use Google Chrome browser you can get it to automatically translate to English. Useful links from Your Europe.


----------

